# Recording Macros in Word 2008 for Mac?



## hkgant (Mar 29, 2009)

I've read that Office 2008 for Mac doesn't support VBA macros. But you can use Automator or Applescript to do the same thing. How could I record a macro which enables me to insert my name and then my position at a company?


----------



## smajer (May 17, 2009)

Excel 2008 for Mac does not support Visual Basic for Applications (VBA). VBA is the language used to create and record macros in prior versions of Excel. Worksheets received from Office 2007 Windows users may not function on Office 2008 for Mac. Some objects cannot be edited. In addition, some objects might not display correctly.
You can look at this guide on how to move from vba to applescript;
http://www.mactech.com/vba-transition-guide/index-toc.html


----------



## Euklid (May 17, 2009)

Perhaps AutoHotKey might work on Mac?


----------

